

The US Banking System Is Insecure - frisco
http://www.maxhodak.com/notes/2013/04/27/insecure-banking.html

======
MrMike
FDIC insurance is not there for you if someone takes money out of your account
without your permission. It's there in case of Bank failure/collapse.

Relevant: <http://www.fdic.gov/deposit/deposits/insured/basics.html>

